# Greek Ferries



## tammy

Hi,
All year I have been looking forward to my wee winter break in Crete. Only to find,due to the Greek seamans strike I am spending it outside the ticket office in Ancona!!!!.
"There may be a ferrie on Monday" says the lassie on the ticket desk with that insincere smile that says even she doesn't believe it!
Ah well at least there are flushing toilets to hand and a bread shop down the road so not all bad!
Looking forward to Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Codfinger

Doh!!!! thats a shame never mind you can practice your Italian on the ticket lady, how long did it take you to get to Ancona? will you be touring around Crete or staying on 1 site? I do love Crete and its people but was wondering what its like in the winter as a lot of greeks from Athens etc spend the summer there running business's
Chris


----------



## tammy

*greek ferries*

Hi Chris,
Well the journey down took nine days as I visited friends in France, however at my usual driving time of 3 to 4 hrs. a day it would have taken me seven days anyway. Thats the expensive way on toll roads, probably 2 weeks on my prefered route on N roads. I will be touring mainly when I get there but into camps occasionaly for the odd spruce up and make and mend. This will be my first time on Crete but reading the Blogs I am hoping for reasonable weather.
Tammy.


----------



## peejay

Sorry to hear about that Tammy, one of the few disadvantages of travelling to Greece in the current climate. 

It'll be worth it when you eventually get there though. 

Theres not a lot of room at Ancona, are they letting you stay on the port area?

If not and you've got regular internet connection keep an eye on these....

http://web.anek.gr/portal/page/portal/ANEK_prod/Corporate_Information/SailingNews

http://www.superfast.com/site/content.asp?sel=291&loc=2

Pete


----------



## Codfinger

Cool, I envy you Tam I've never driven down but can still smell the wild herbs in the air wherever you go in Crete, the southern side is my favorite anywhere west of Aghia Galini inclusive lovely deserted beaches and riding a motorbike up into the mountains, the yogourt and honey for breakfast and greek salads you wont taste a better tomato than a greek one, really nice peeps too will you be doing a blog or keeping us back home updated on your travels around Crete?
Chris


----------



## tammy

Hi Pete'
Aye,parked outside the ticket office,off to have some gourmet beans on toast now. I will update when I can.
Tammy.


----------



## tammy

Hi Pete'
Aye,parked outside the ticket office,off to have some gourmet beans on toast now. I will update when I can.
Tammy.


----------



## nicholsong

Also sorry, but can't you push off inland for a couple of days till its all over? 

Also, as a piece of practical advice, I would try to avoid Athens in this political situation.

There used to be a ferry Monevassia- Kithera- Anti Kithera-Chania.

Not sure if it still runs/or summer only.

Just a thought which might just help.

Geoff


----------



## Addie

We were in Athens on Monday :lol:

http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/10/athens.html

You could have driven around to Igoumenitsa before Monday :lol: 

We'll be in Patras in a month, prepared to go overland if the ferries aren't running at that time.


----------



## StanDup

The Monemvasia to Crete ferry was running last April...... although it's doesn't run that often. It is (was??) run by 'Lane Sea Lines'.

Ohhhhh...... how we wish we were back there  

For those who might consider this option at some future date..........Monemvasia is a fortification, a place akin to Lindisfarne or Mt Saint-Michel, attached to the mainland by a causeway. It isn't the most convenient place to get to, tucked down on the south east of the Peloponnese, but the eastern side is so lovely, launching itself right out of the sea. (Excuse my ramblings..... but I'm getting a warm glow being there now as I type).

Our experience was late one Friday night......... we were free camping on the small quayside in Gefyra, at the mainland side of the causeway. 

Bellies full from a fish meal in the town (and a couple of Mythos) we settled down and were happily snoring away when, at around 1am, 'all hell let loose' with explosions and flashes in the sky. 

I pulled on some clothes and ventured outside to see a huge ferry tied up next to another tiny quay, just on the ithsmus. Thunderflashes were exploding, horns blasting as the ferry slipped its moorings.

It was surreal..... and Ruth slept through it all without 'batting an eyelid'. 8O 

The next morning, I decribed to TOH what she had missed but she didn't believe a word of it...... just giving me one of those "yes dear" looks.

I even questioned myself until we found a tatty piece of A4 pinned to a post advertising last nights ferry.....in Greek. They really don't do tourist information.

Anyway....... end of my ramblings. 

Barry


----------



## tammy

Hi,
At last the strike is over.Got a ferry on wedensday 1830hrs. only hope they don't strike again before I get my ferry to Crete!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## provencal

Hi Tammy,

Last year when we were being harassed by strikes, I found being able to see where ships were was an interesting pastime. Go to http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/ and type in your ship's name, and it should show you its position and track, if in range.

The free wifi in the ports was great as I am sure you have found out.

Best of Luck,

Brian


----------



## Antonia

*Crete Ferry*

Hi Crete goers!

How much is a ferry to Crete, roughly of course. for a 6m MH?
Anyone able to say?

regards

Antonia


----------



## tammy

*Crete ferry prices*

Hi,
I payed 157 euro for a 7m. m/home and one person,on Anek line
That was single Pireus/Herlicon, but prices do vary so check with the operators. Sorry about the delay in replying, I have been of line for a wee while. Weather has been great, very few m/homers about though
one French van and a Scotsman driving a Dutch reg.
cheers Tammy


----------



## Antonia

*Thanks*

Thank you very much Tammy, thats much cheaper than I thought and it gives me a plan 

Regards

Antonia


----------

